# Taper?



## pjwooly (Aug 5, 2012)

When you yanks call a fellow worker a "Taper" is that what he specialises in...just taping in?...or does he actually do all the coats also?...please explain!! I know its probly been asked before so sorry in advance.


----------



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

pjwooly said:


> When you yanks call a fellow worker a "Taper" is that what he specialises in...just taping in?...or does he actually do all the coats also?...please explain!! I know its probly been asked before so sorry in advance.


Taper

Meaning in dam Yankee Language (Drywall Finnisher)


----------



## fenez (Nov 30, 2009)

Here it means they do all the coats, I don't think anyone just tapes.


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

pjwooly said:


> When you yanks call a fellow worker a "Taper" is that what he specialises in...just taping in?...or does he actually do all the coats also?...please explain!! I know its probly been asked before so sorry in advance.


Yes, all applications of coats and sanding.

Names you may hear are, taper, finisher, drywall finisher,mudders, mudder fker's, mud slingers and a wrong term of plasterer


----------



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

2buckcanuck said:


> Yes, all applications of coats and sanding.
> 
> Names you may hear are, taper, finisher, drywall finisher,mudders, mudder fker's, mud slingers and a wrong term of plasterer



but don't listen to a Newfoundlander as his pronounce of Mudder is his Mother


----------



## Kiwiman (Jun 14, 2008)

Here in NZ we are Usually called stoppers or plasterers, on DWT I call myself a taper so the northern hemisphere guys know what I'm talking about.


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

In Oz a taper is what the dog leaves on the lawn.:yes:


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

I wish I could just string the tape,,and leave the rest of the finish to someone else..:yes:


----------



## carpentaper (Feb 28, 2009)

i'm pretty sure in some really large oufits you might find some guys who only run the tube. i've heard of guys who only do bead. i don't think its that common though.


----------



## fenez (Nov 30, 2009)

moore said:


> I wish I could just string the tape,,and leave the rest of the finish to someone else..:yes:


When I was in the union I hung tape for months at a time on some jobs, it gets boring.


----------



## gam026 (Aug 14, 2011)

pjwooly said:


> When you yanks call a fellow worker a "Taper" is that what he specialises in...just taping in?...or does he actually do all the coats also?...please explain!! I know its probly been asked before so sorry in advance.


Here we call ourselfs slaves:help:


----------

